# z-index wird ignoriert



## -André- (27. März 2010)

Hallo, 
ich habe folgendes Problem: 
Auf der Seite unseres Vereines ist die Fußleiste mit position: fixed; fest am unteren Browserfensterrand positioniert und mit z-index: 10; über den gesamten Inhalt gelegt. Ich möchte ein Element (ein mit Javascript erzeugtes absolut poitioniertes Div, das einen Kalender enthält) so positionieren, dass es über der Fußleiste liegt, um nicht von ihr verdeckt zu werden. Wenn ich einen z-index angebe, wir dieser aber ignoriert und die Fußleiste verdeckt weiterhin das div. Das Grundgerüst der Seite entspricht dem von www.bingertsc.de.

Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.

Gruß

-André-


----------



## Maik (27. März 2010)

Hi,

und dein deklarierter z-index-Wert für den Kalender ist größer als 10?

mfg Maik


----------



## -André- (27. März 2010)

Ja. Egal wie hoch der z-index ist, er wird ignoriert.


----------



## Maik (27. März 2010)

Hast du mal ein Online-Demo zur Hand?

mfg Maik


----------



## -André- (27. März 2010)

Ist jetzt vielleicht ein wenig umständlich, aber sollte vom Prizip her auch funktionieren:

Auf http://www.bingertsc.de/gaestebuch.php ist rechts ein Eingabeformular, es ist zwar nicht absolut positioniert, aber egal. Wenn Du das Browserfenster entsprechend verkleinerst, ist das Textfeld ja auch hinter dem Seitenfuß. Wenn man ihm einen z-index zuteilt (also z.B. per Firebug) wird dieser auch ignoriert.

Gruß

-André-


----------



## Maik (27. März 2010)

-André- hat gesagt.:


> Ist jetzt vielleicht ein wenig umständlich, aber sollte vom Prizip her auch funktionieren:
> 
> Auf http://www.bingertsc.de/gaestebuch.php ist rechts ein Eingabeformular, es ist zwar nicht absolut positioniert, aber egal. Wenn Du das Browserfenster entsprechend verkleinerst, ist das Textfeld ja auch hinter dem Seitenfuß. Wenn man ihm einen z-index zuteilt (also z.B. per Firebug) wird dieser auch ignoriert.


An anderer Stelle im Markup wird vom Browser z-index überhaupt nicht ignoriert 




mfg Maik


----------



## -André- (27. März 2010)

Dann ist aber des gesammte Inhalt über der Fußleiste und nicht nur das einzelne Element.


----------



## Maik (27. März 2010)

Jo, wir können hier gerne um das Großeltern- oder Eltern-DIV feilschen  


```
#seite_mitte_inhalt {
left:0;
margin:0 auto;
padding:0 110px 40px;
position:relative;
text-align:left;
top:-103px;
width:760px;
z-index:999; /* anstelle von z-index:10 */
}
```

mfg Maik


----------



## Maik (27. März 2010)

Ansonsten hast du hier die Möglichkeit, im HTML-Code den Kalender aus diesen verschachtelten Blöcken als eigenständigen DIV-Block herauszunehmen, da er ja nach deiner Aussage absolut positioniert und per JS aufgerufen wird, und gibst ihm z-index:999 mit auf dem Weg ;-)

mfg Maik


----------



## -André- (27. März 2010)

Wie gesagt, ist jetzt ja der gesamte Seiteninhalt über der Fußleiste und das möchte ich ja genau verhindern, ich will, das nur ein einzelnes Element über der Fußleiste erscheint. Ist dsa nicht möglich?

Gruß


----------



## Maik (27. März 2010)

Siehe meine "vorgedrängelte" Antwort 

mfg Maik


----------



## -André- (27. März 2010)

ok, ich werd das mal ausprobieren.

Vielen Dank schon mal

Gruß

-André-


----------

